# Company printing error solution



## neto45 (Nov 25, 2010)

I Had a rush order done completely wrong, the printing was mediocre, the shirts shown initially were not what I received, and the colors were off as well. On top of this, they want to charge me to reprint, the shirts when it was NOT my error. I want my money back, and I have already asked for it. What should be the next step say they do not want to refund for their error. 

Your thoughts?


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

Better business bureau. Or Attorney General.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Small claims court


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

binki said:


> Small claims court


I don't know about Cali but small claims here in Michigan doesn't guarantee you collect. I had to take a client to small claims for non-payment. They never even showed for the hearing so I won by default . Not that it would have gone any other way had they showed. Problem with small claims here is the courts are not responsible for collection of any awards. It is still up to the plaintiff to collect the award. The court just rules.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

In California if you win you can go to the Sheriff and have them seize their property and start selling it until the judgement is satisfied. They start with cash, then accounts receivable then property. That is for a business. For personal you can basically do the same thing or put a lien on their house so they can't sell it.


----------



## neto45 (Nov 25, 2010)

UPDATE: the company I worked with replaced one set of the shirts that were done incorrectly. As I observed further, I noticed they printed the neck tag and it shows through the shirt. As a business owner I cannot sell that, so I asked for them to reprint them as it's unsalable. I hope they do this, if not should I go to small claims or what would be the next step?


----------



## iCreateGraphix (Sep 11, 2013)

That's unfortunate that you had a bad experience. Did you research the company and their reviews before doing business with them? Did you look at their print samples? Actual prints do sometimes look different than the proofs, but I'm curious how bad they screwed up the prints. Can you share photos so us printers can see? Not pointing fingers or placing judgement, but wondering if you're being too picky.


www.icreatescreenprinting.com

Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

No pics, no help.


----------



## Anwar Morales (Jan 25, 2014)

is easy to fix them you should ask them to do it to fix it for u


----------

